# Entwicklungsumgebung für C



## Hitikatus (5. November 2013)

*Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Hallo Community,

ich hätt nur mal kurz eine Frage. Ich will jetzt mich mal bisschen in die Programmierwelt einleben und würde da gerne mit C anfangen, später mit C++ weitermachen.
Und jetzt hätte ich erstmal wenn möglich eine Entwicklungsumgebung für C. Gibt es da noch akuelle? Themen die ich dazu gefunden habe, waren 5 und 9 Jahre alt. Und in Visual Basic 2013 hätte ich keine Möglichkeit für C gefunden.
Ich freue mich über eure Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hitikatus


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Vim + GCC.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Einfach Visual Studio 2013 Express kostenlos downloaden.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Einfach Visual Studio 2013 Express kostenlos downloaden.


 
Einfach ein Strick nehmen, zum nächsten Baum gehen und sich kostenlos umbringen. Kommt auf das selbe hinaus.


----------



## Hitikatus (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Also um genau zu sein hab ich Visual Studio 2013 Express für Windows Desktop. Wie soll ich es damit anstellen?


----------



## crusherd (5. November 2013)

Statt vim würde ich unter Linux eher zu Kate, Kdevelop oder anderen grafischen Entwicklungsumgebungen greifen. Ist zu Beginn einfacher. 
Wenn du unter Linux entwickeln willst, solltest du auch den ddd/gdb (Debugger mit/ohne UI) und valkyrie/valgrind (Speicheranalyse mit/ohne UI) verwenden.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## DarkMo (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Einfach ein Strick nehmen, zum nächsten Baum gehen und sich kostenlos umbringen. Kommt auf das selbe hinaus.


 genau das selbe denk ich mir immer, wenn wer mit linux gelumbe kommt xD kA, bin warscheinlich zu doof dafür. aber das is für mich immer der hass ^^
ich hab hier auch nur visual und das klappt scho toll. was spricht denn so dagegen? ich wette, wenn du da jetz was aufzählst, erkenn ich so manches prob von mir wieder  aber das compilieren und linken und all das händisch machen... *urgs* ich stell mir das echt schrecklich vor ^^ wenn man nur ma fix was testen will 10 verschiedene dinge händisch machen mit den schlimmsten konsolen befehlen dies nur gibt *schüttel* ne, ich mag linux einfach nich ><


----------



## crusherd (5. November 2013)

Unter Windows verwende ich auch Visual Studio. Dank Dreamspark ist es VS 2012 Ultimate.  Die Bedienung ist auch sehr angenehm.
Meiner Meinung nach haben beide ihre Daseins-Berechtigung und ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich nehme gerne Geany. Da hat man ein paar Übersichtfunktionen und bei vorhandenem gcc/make kompiliert es auch, davon abgesehen ist es aber trotzdem fast so leichtgewichtig wie ein Texteditor und man hat jederzeit im Griff was jetzt gerade wo hinlinkt.

Funktioniert sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows(mingw/cygwin für gcc vorausgesetzt).


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



DarkMo schrieb:


> genau das selbe denk ich mir immer, wenn wer mit linux gelumbe kommt xD kA, bin warscheinlich zu doof dafür. aber das is für mich immer der hass ^^



Ich mag Windows nicht. Deswegen nutze ich es auch schon seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr.
Du solltest jedoch Linux nicht hassen, denn ohne Linux würde die Sprache, über die es in diesem Thread geht, überhaupt nicht existieren (genauer gesagt ohne Stallman, welcher aber GNU Daddy ist).

Zum Compilen und Linken gibt es einen Befehl: make
Weiss nicht was du da von Hand machen willst? 


@TE: Visual <insert random product here> würde ich nichtmal meinen Feinden empfehlen. Ich denke für den Anfang würde etwas wie Code::Blocks oder sogar Sublime Text reichen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Linux hat nichts mit der Programmiersprache C zu tun, die ist deutlich älter.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Das die Deutlich älter ist, ist mir schon Bewusst. Allerdings haben sie natürlich, im weitesten Sinne, etwas miteinander zu tun. Mac OS X hat auch wurzeln in Unix und BSD.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Zum Compilen und Linken gibt es einen Befehl: make
> Weiss nicht was du da von Hand machen willst?


 na un da brauchste doch irgend sonen komisches make-file wo himmel weis was drin stehn muss ^^ ich hatte jetz schon mehrere anläufe mit linux und ich kam nie damit zurecht. find das einfach nur komisch - ich bin warscheinlich zu sehr windows gewöhnt. da gehen sachen, die unter linux nich gehen (das vermiss ich dann) oder es geht was nich, was unter linux geht (das kenn ich ned und vermiss ich ned ^^).

aber gut, das gehört hier wohl ned hin. wenn du aber nen bissl input hast, wie dieses make gelumbe geht, wär ich sehr intressiert. hatte mir mal mingw un gcc für irgendein projekt geholt - also das ganze unter windows - und ich bin nur am verzweifeln gewesen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Es ist nicht nur ein Frage des Gefallens, sondern auch der Verbreitung.

Viele Firmen entwickeln unter VS, da ist es sehr hilfreich, sich in dieser Entwicklungsumgebung auszukennen.

Und nach langen Jahren der Entwicklung unter VS mag ich es persönlich lieber als alle anderen.


----------



## Hitikatus (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

ALso Linux hab ich nicht. Programmier also auf Windows.

@Leandros: Ist Code::Blocks auch für C?


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Vergiss in diesem Zusammenhang Linux einfach mal.

Mehr als 90% alller Entwicklungen finden unter Windows statt.

Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, wie man persönlich zu MS/Windows oder zu Linux steht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Das die Deutlich älter ist, ist mir schon Bewusst. Allerdings haben sie natürlich, im weitesten Sinne, etwas miteinander zu tun. Mac OS X hat auch wurzeln in Unix und BSD.


 Linux ist zu einem großen Teil in C geschrieben, genau wie aber auch Windows.
Das hat noch lange nichts mit Verwandschaft oder gar Abhängigkeit in die andere Richtung zu tun. C(und auch C++) wurde weder von Stallmann noch von Torvalds noch von einem anderen GNU/Open Source etc. Menschen entwickelt sondern stammt von den Bell Labs. 


Hitikatus schrieb:


> @Leandros: Ist Code::Blocks auch für C?


 Ja, das kann auch C.


----------



## Hitikatus (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ok, gut zu wissen.

Zu Linux bin ich offen, nur fehlen mir da ein paar Möglichkeiten von Spielen und Programmen her.

@Olstyle: Ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Olstyle schrieb:


> C(und auch C++) wurde weder von Stallmann noch von Torvalds noch von einem anderen GNU/Open Source etc. Menschen entwickelt sondern stammt von den Bell Labs


 
Also das Cpp von Bell ist wäre mir neu. 
Bei C meint ich nicht RMS sondern Dennis Ritchie, welcher der Entwickler von C ist.


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

JUNGS!
xkcd: Real Programmers

Die "beste" Entwicklungsumgebung ist Geschmackssache. Und da sind auch Argumente wie "Richtige Programmierer nutzen vim, alle anderen sind casuals" garnix.

@Threadersteller:
Unter Windows kannst du ohne Bedenken zu Visual Studio greifen. Falls du durch Uni/o.ä. einen Dreamspark Account bekommst, lad dir dort VS Ultimate runter, sonst gibt es VS Express kostenlos. Visual Studio ist für Anfänger sicherlich absolut nicht verkehrt! Wenn du besser wirst, kannst du immer noch zu anderen Umgebungen greifen.
Andere "Komplett-Umgebungen" wären Code::Blocks, Eclipse, Netbeans (alles cross plattform).
Als Alternative gibt es graphische Texteditoren wie Notepad++ (für Windows) oder SublimeText (Cross plattform). Wenn du solche nimmst, musst du allerdings manuell compilieren (da musst du dich dann reinlesen, ist aber eigentlich auch nicht so schwer am Anfang). Und dann gibt es noch "Hardcore" Texteditoren, wie vim, was ich dir zum Anfangne allerdings nicht raten würde.

@Leandros: GCC? Echt? Clang gehört die Zukunft, aber sowas von! GCC ist nicht verkehrt, aber clang ist einfach viel schöner...


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Da ja scheinbar Visual Studio beliebt ist, bringe ich noch ein letztes Argument dagegen: Man hat zwar eine IDE, allerdings nimmt einem die IDE *alles* ab, so dass jeder Idiot etwas programmieren kann. Wenn man euch jedoch jetzt diese IDE wegnehmen würde, wette ich mit euch, könntet ihr nicht mehr programmieren.

@DarkMo: Würde ich dir dein VS wegnehmen, wette ich mit dir, würdest du es nicht hinbekommen deine Programme zu compilen.

@Crysis nerd: Ich weiss, dass LLVM um weiten besser ist. Nutze ich ja auch. Allerdings versuch mal Android mit LLVM zu compilen.


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn man euch jedoch jetzt diese IDE wegnehmen würde, wette ich mit euch, könntet ihr nicht mehr programmieren.


 
Ich programmiere meist unter Linux mit SublimeText (einfacher Editor) und compiliere alles per Terminal. Ich habe damit absolut kein Problem und es macht mir auch Spaß. Aber wenn ich an einem großen Projekt arbeite, wechsel ich lieber zu Visual Studio. Wenn man ein riesiges Interface hat, will ich nicht immer nachgucken, wie welche Methoden und Klassen heißen. Und ich sehe es auch nicht ein, dass man das als "guter Programmierer" alles auwendig können muss 
Unter Visual Studio (mit Visual Assist X) bekomme ich wunderbare Hilfen, damit ich schneller an Namen für Klassen/etc komme. Außerdem wunderbare Refactoring Tools, einen schönen Debugger und mit nsight einen graphischen Debugger, der für graphische Anwendungen nicht wegzudenken ist.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich mach es nicht anders als du. Allerdings kenne ich einige Entwickler die keine Ahnung haben was unter der Haube abläuft. Wenn du die Fragst, was passiert wenn du auf "Run" klickst, zucken die mit den Achseln.
Genau das ist das Problem wenn einem die IDEs alles abnehmen, man muss nicht Wissen wie es funktioniert und entwickelt eine Abhängigkeit (ist natürlich gewollt).


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Lustiges geflame mal wieder  Sind doch alles nur Werkzeuge...

Wenn ich Auto fahren lernen will, dann muss ich auch nicht wissen wie ein Motor funktioniert oder was Steuerzeiten, ECU, OHC, Hydrostößel und Ventilspiel bedeuten.

Wie bereits gesagt wurde: Nimm Visual Studio Express (oder von DreamSpark eine der großen Versionen) und das reicht dann für den Anfang. Bei Interesse kannst du dir die anderen Dinge mal ansehen.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Weiss ja nicht wann du Fahrschule gemacht hast, aber ich habe gelernt wie ein Auto funktioniert.


----------



## Hitikatus (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

@Crysis nerd: Nein, mache das komplett privat ohne Uni.
Zu C::B: Brauche ich da den GNU GCC Compiler? Wenn ja, was davon? Installing GCC: Binaries - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)

@bingo: Wie bekomme ich da eine .c Datei her? 
Bzw das ist mal ein Beispiel aus dem Buch von dem ich lern:

#include <stdio.h>
int main(void) {
        printf("Ich werde ein Filmstar\n");
        return 0;
}

Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich des in VB eingeben kann, dass es auch funktioniert.

Thema Fahrschule: Ich finde man lernt heute in der Fahrschule nur noch das nötigste und dass nichtmal richtig!


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Einfach ein Strick nehmen, zum nächsten Baum gehen und sich kostenlos umbringen. Kommt auf das selbe hinaus.


 
Ist nicht so einfach, da noch 'nen freien Ast zu finden.
Da baumeln schon so viele, die sich VI(M) angetan haben.


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wann du Fahrschule gemacht hast, aber ich habe gelernt wie ein Auto funktioniert.


 Mit Crashkurs in Chiptuning, Herstellung von Biodiesel und dem Einschleifen von Ventilen? Immer diese Besserwisser!  Nur weil du mit dieser Toolchain gut zurecht kommst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch für alle anderen gelten muss. Wenn das so super für jeden geeignet wäre, dann würde es ja wohl kaum Entwicklungsumgebungen geben. Ich arbeite selbst viel mit Linux und der ganzen GNU Toolchain, aber eine IDE ziehe ich dieser + Texteditor jederzeit vor!

@topic: Mit Visual Basic bist du da schon mal falsch unterwegs. Du musst dir ein C++ Projekt anlegen, da kannst du dann auch c Dateien hinzufügen. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, du hast dir die Express Edition für Windows Desktop geladen.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Genau, mit Chiptuning. 
Deine Argumentation ist nur eines: *Bullshit und in sich unkorrekt.*

Nein, dein Beispiel mit der Fahrschule passt schon ziemlich gut, nur leider ist deine Argumentationsstruktur nicht passend dazu.
In der Fahrschule lernst du wie ein Auto funktioniert, was macht der Motor, wie bewegt sich ein Auto, warum Diesel und Benzin, wie funktionieren die Bremsen, etc. Die Basics, man sollte ja Wissen warum es fährt, man muss allerdings nicht wissen welche Zündtemperatur Treibstoff benötigt um optimal zu explodieren.

Genau so schaut es in der Welt der Computer aus. Ich habe überhaupt nicht gesagt das man wissen sollte wie jede einzelne Codezeile in GCC / LLVM funktioniert und was sie tut. Allerdings sollte man die basics wissen was hinter der IDE geschieht.


*Nächstes mal:* Erst denken, dann schreiben. Kommt besser.


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Visual Studio:
Ich schreibe eine Codedatei. Ich drücke auf kompilieren, es wird ein Programm erzeugt. Schlussfolgerung: Code -> Compiler -> Linker -> Programm. Diese Ausgaben erscheinen bei mir sogar in Visual Studio 2010. Das ist das gleiche Niveau, wie deine Argumentation. Welche Parameter die einzelnen Tools haben, das ist Detailwissen, mit dem man sich als ANFÄNGER nicht rumschlagen braucht.

Solche Kommentare wie "Windows ist *******, VS ist *******, Linux das einzig Wahre" sind deine persönliche Meinung und helfen dem TE aber nicht bei seinem Problem. Ich bin auch kein großer Freund von VS ehrlich gesagt, aber die Einstiegshürde ist für Anfänger geringer. Ich habe an der Uni Kurse betreut, ich habe gesehen wie Anfänger mit solchen Dingen klar kommen - nämlich gar nicht!

Edit: Ich möchte klarstellen, dass ich nicht grundsätzlich gegen das Erlernen der GNU Toolchain bin. Nur nicht für den Einstieg. Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum ich Leuten auch nicht empfehle mit Assembler als 1. Programmiersprache zu beginnen.


----------



## Hitikatus (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



bingo88 schrieb:


> @topic: Mit Visual Basic bist du da schon mal falsch unterwegs. Du musst dir ein C++ Projekt anlegen, da kannst du dann auch c Dateien hinzufügen. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, du hast dir die Express Edition für Windows Desktop geladen.


 
Ja, ich hab Visual Studio Express 2013 für Windows Desktop, hab mich verschrieben. 
Da dann auf DATEI -> Neues Projekt... -> Visual C++ -> und dann? Ich hab dann Win32-Konsolenanwendung / Win32-Projekt / Leeres Projekt / Makefile-Projekt
Oder bin ich da schon falsch?

Bzw. eben C::B als alternative? Hätt ich jetzt auch mal drauf, find nur nicht, welches GNU GCC ich brauch.

Mir ist halt persönlich wichtig, dass ich so schreiben kann wie in dem Buch beschrieben und es nicht gleich schonmal anders angehen muss.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

@Bingo88:

Ganz so stumpf meinte ich das dann nu auch nicht 

Aber so ein paar Grundlagen sollte man schon besitzen.


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Hitikatus schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab Visual Studio Express 2013 für Windows Desktop, hab mich verschrieben.
> Da dann auf DATEI -> Neues Projekt... -> Visual C++ -> und dann? Ich hab dann Win32-Konsolenanwendung / Win32-Projekt / Leeres Projekt / Makefile-Projekt
> Oder bin ich da schon falsch?


 Du machst am besten ein "Win32 Konsolenprojekt". Du kannst im folgenden Fenster dann noch "leeres Projekt" oder so anhaken, dann werden keine Dateien hinzugefügt (du musst dann erst eine Codedatei hinzufügen). Wenn du das nicht anhakst, bekommst du direkt ein paar Dateien. Dein Code müsste dann in die Datei, die wie dein Projekt heißt (bei "test" als Projektname -> "test.cpp")



Leandros schrieb:


> @Bingo88:
> 
> Ganz so stumpf meinte ich das dann nu auch nicht
> 
> Aber so ein paar Grundlagen sollte man schon besitzen.


 Da stimme ich dir ja auch zu. Wenn man jetzt aber vom Programmieren keinen Plan hat, von Linux keinen Plan hat, von Konsolenbefehlen keinen Plan hat, ist die Sache doch recht frustrierend. Ich will mich auch eigentlich nicht mit dir wegen so Lapalien streiten (eigentich will ich mich überhaupt net streiten, der Tag war lang, jeder kack Parkplatz belegt, es regnet wie blöd, die Schlange beim Kaisers reichte bis zum Mond...) Jeder hat halt ne Meinung zu dem Thema und es hängt auch von der persönlichen Motivation des Lernenden davon ab, wie gut er das packt.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Aber so ein paar Grundlagen sollte man schon besitzen.


 
Zum Beispiel wissen, das C nicht von Linux abhängig ist oder war.  
Das gab es schon lange vorher - und würde auch noch existieren, wenn es Linux nie gegeben hätte.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich an:
Konsole ist erstmal eine gute Wahl für allgemeine, einfache Listings, die nicht auf die Win-Gui zugeschnitten sind.
"Hello World!" 

BTW: Und ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass es ursprünglich von AT&T kommt. Man könnte natürlich googlen oder Wikipedia befragen, aber das ist ja langweilig.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Von mir aus kann man auch direkt mit Assembly anfangen. Nur so lernt man was wirklich passiert.
Assembly schreiben suckz, daher macht es auch niemand. Alle schreiben lieber ihren code ohne Nachdenken zu müssen, was passiert.
Dumme Menschheit ist Dumm.


Ach ja, OctoCore. Stimmt, der erste C compiler war ja auf Windows / DOS richtig ... *nicht*.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Auf Linux mit Sicherheit nicht.
Ich habe schon mit C rumgekaspert, Jahre bevor es Linux gab.
DOS-C-Compiler gab es da auch schon.  Allerdings nicht bei mir.
C auf Amiga rulez!


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann man auch direkt mit Assembly anfangen. Nur so lernt man was wirklich passiert.
> Assembly schreiben suckz, daher macht es auch niemand. Alle schreiben lieber ihren code ohne Nachdenken zu müssen, was passiert.
> Dumme Menschheit ist Dumm.


 Und wir drehen uns fröhlich im Kreis... ich habe nirgendwo gesagt, es kann nicht nützlich oder sinnvoll sein. Im Gegenteil, wie du richtig erkannt hast, der Lerneffekt bezüglich der Funktionsweise eines Computers ist durchaus nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich halte es allerdings nicht unbedingt für Anfänger geeignet.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Habe ich das behauptet? Zitat!
Nein, auf Linux nicht. Aber auf UNIX. Was ist Linux? Richtig, ein Unix-like OS. Was ist Windows? Ein GUI für MS-DOS. Und DOS ist DOS und UNIX ist UNIX. Was hat nun mit C mehr zu tun? Linux oder Windows? Welcher ist der wohl am meisten bekannte C Compiler? GCC C. Kein Windows nativer C Compiler. Sondern entwickelt für GNU und dann erweitert für Unix-like systeme wie Linux oder BSD.

Edit: Ich brauch nicht Googlen. C kommt von Dennis Ritchie (die Aussage es käme von RMS war totaler schwachsinn und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich darauf gekommen bin), welcher es alleine entwickelt hat. Er hat für Bell gearbeitet und es deswegen auch für Unix geschrieben, welches er damals mit einigen kollegen bei Bell entwickelt hat, jedoch den löwenanteil zu verantworten hat.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Stimmt wohl, das mit AT&T war Unix.  Kleine Verwechselung im Hinterstübchen. 
BSD ist wohl ein echtes Unix - nicht nur -like.  Wenn man mal die Zertifizierung durch die Open Group  (erst hatte ich Unix-Group getippert )oder so außer acht lässt (danach ist ein Unix nur das, was ein Zertifikat von ihnen hat).
Die einfache Definition ist eben, das es vom ursprünglichen Unix abstammt - das trifft auf BSD zu.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

BSD stammt direkt von Unix ab, kam irgendwie im Post nicht so rüber das ich nur Linux mit Unix-like meinte. 
Mac OS X stammt ja auch direkt von Unix ab, zwar über den BSD umweg, aber sonst.


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ach Mädels, es ist immer das selbe. Ein unschuldiger Anfänger fragt nach einem Tipp und die "Profis" reißen sich gegenseitig ihre Ideologien in Stücke. Dem Threadersteller ist damit absolut null gedient.
Wollen wir nicht mal einen generellen Flame Thread aufmachen, den anpinnen, damit er immer gefunden wird und dann in Zukunft in Threads wie diesem beim Thema bleiben?
Eididei, das wäre toll was?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Hitikatus schrieb:


> Bzw. eben C::B als alternative? Hätt ich jetzt auch mal drauf, find nur nicht, welches GNU GCC ich brauch.


Mit MinGw(inkl. MSYS) bekommst du das Wichtigste an GNU zeugs für Windows, also in erster Linie GCC und Make:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/mingw/files/Installer/


> Mir ist halt persönlich wichtig, dass ich so schreiben kann wie in dem Buch beschrieben und es nicht gleich schonmal anders angehen muss.


 Hat das Buch keine Tipps zur Toolchain? Normalerweise steht sowas mindestens im Vorwort.

Ich persönlich finde weiterhin man sollte sich als Minimal-IDE mal Geany zusammen mit dem oben verlinkten MinGW ansehen, bleibt aber Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

also ich bin an mingw verzweifelt ^^ dann doch lieber für den ersten einstiegserfolg VS. einfach nen konsolenprojekt starten, den code eintippeln, starten, "staunen" ^^


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Du bist ja auch ein Fall von Linuxonitis.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also ich bin an mingw verzweifelt ^^ dann doch lieber für den ersten einstiegserfolg VS. einfach nen konsolenprojekt starten, den code eintippeln, starten, "staunen" ^^


 Man nimmt den Installer, wählt den Pfad und installiert, wo ist da das Problem?
Ab dem folgenden Neustart kann man dann gcc und co. über die Kommandozeile oder eine IDE die sie benutzt aufrufen.

Ich hab wirklich nichts gegen VS, aber warum man an MinGW verzweifeln sollte ist mir absolut schleierhaft.

@Threadersteller: Welches Buch benutzt du denn?
Generell kann ich zusätzlich zum Nachschlagen "C von A bis Z" empfehlen, das gibt es als Openbook.


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Wieso müssen eigentlich immer wieder Fragen direkt in einen Glaubenskrieg enden? Es gibt nicht die ultimative Entwicklungsumgebung! Es macht echt keinen Spaß ständig diese Anfeindungen zu lesen, nur weil jemand meint er hat als einziges das Wissen die einzige Wahrheit zu verkünden ... das gilt für alle Seiten und ist nicht auf die Fähigkeiten der Leute bezogen! Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal raus!

So da mir jetzt nach nicht mal 2 Seiten der Kragen geplatzt ist und ich aber dennoch helfen möchte, entschuldigt wenn die Frage schon mal kam. 

@TE
Was möchtest du denn genau machen? Persönlich finde ich reines C für größere Sachen nicht so wirklich gut, da würde ich dann direkt C++ nehmen. (vorsicht meine Meinung)

[Edit]
So habe es jetzt doch gelesen, also noch mal zum Thema zurück. Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Video ja etwas (hab jetzt nur kurz reingeschaut, hoffe es erklärt auch alles vernüftig)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YBT7d9ENJg
[/Edit]


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

@Olstyle: Es ist vom selben Autor. http://www.amazon.de/Grundkurs-C-Pr...&qid=1383815668&sr=1-9&keywords=c+von+a+bis+z

@Evandar: Ich hätte vorgehabt mit C anzufangen, dass ich so Grundlegendes kenne und alles und nach dem Buch wäre ich auf C++ übergegangen. Fand es so naheliegend, da C++ ja aus C entstand (?).
Auf die Frage, was ich genau machen will.. Ich weiß ja momentan noch nicht mal, was möglich ist (wahrscheinlich fast alles stell ich mir jetzt vor). Letztendlich wahrscheinlich kleine Programme, vllt mal was größeres. Und ein Spiel wär auch interessant. Was kann man denn so mit C / C++?
Das Video schau ich mir später an, bin noch in der Arbeit.


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Letztendlich kannst du damit alles machen was du dir vorstellen und logisch beschreiben kannst. 

Eine Programmiersprache ist letztlich nichts anderes als ein Werkzeug, mit der du beschreibst was dein Computer zu machen hat. Hast du die Grundlagen einmal verstanden kannst du ohne Problem auch die Sprache wechseln, denn die meisten Sprachen sind sehr ähnlich und die Details lernen sich sehr schnell.


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Das klingt ja schonmal gut.  Also ist der Weg zuerst C anzufangen und dann auf C++ umzusteigen auch nicht falsch, oder?


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Kann denn etwas das man daraus lernt falsch sein? Immerhin bringt es dich was weiter und ich halte es für nicht verkehrt wenn man erstmal mit C anfängt, auch wenn der Umstieg auf C++ wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu C zu vielen Dummheiten verleitet.  Aber das bekommt man hin, wenn man es wirklich will und das merkst du schnell beim lernen.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Wenn du auf C++ gehen möchtest, fang direkt damit an. C verwirrt dich nur.


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du auf C++ gehen möchtest, fang direkt damit an. C verwirrt dich nur.


 
/zustimm
Die alte Annahme "C++ ist C mit Klassen" ist absoluter Käse. Wenn du C++ lernen willst, fang ruhig damit an. Man kann hin und wieder schonmal auf C gucken und kurz sich denken "ok so würde das in C funktionieren", aber grundsätzlich ist dann ein Einstieg direkt in C++ schon richtig. 

Was das C++ lernen angeht, so gibt es da auch noch ne Besonderheit. Es gibt mehrere "Versionen" von C++, die sogenannten Standards, die zu bestimmten Jahren rausgegeben werden. C++98, C++03, C++11 und C++14, welches die Jahreszahlen darstellt, in dem der Standard verabschiedet wurde. Was jetzt recht viele falsch machen ist, an C++ ran zu gehen wie an C. Aber wie Eingangs schon erwähnt ist C++ viel mehr als C mit Klassen.
Ich habe Rücksprache mit STL (Stephen T. Lavavej, Microsoft Standard Template Library Entwickler) gehalten und er ist der Meinung, dass man auf jeden fall C++11 lehren sollte. Und guter C++11 Code sieht signifikant anders aus als guter C++98 Code. Ich würde dem nicht 100%ig zustimmen, aber man sollte da auf jeden Fall einen großen Focus auf die neuen Möglichkeiten des neuen Standards legen.

Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Auf jeden fall mit C++11 anfangen. Ich finde G++ sollte es endlich als standard ziel festlegegen. Bisher muss man es immer nich spezifizieren.


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall mit C++11 anfangen. Ich finde G++ sollte es endlich als standard ziel festlegegen. Bisher muss man es immer nich spezifizieren.


 
Wenn ich mich nich vertue, drückst du dich falsch aus, aber ich weiß schon was du meinst  
Und ja, stimmt leider. Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, durch wen das entschieden wird, was dort genommen wird. 

Und bei C++11 kommt nun erschwerend noch hinzu, dass der Visual C++ Compiler immer noch nicht C++11 core complete ist. STL complete dann natürlich auch nicht. Inzwischen sind zwar bei VS13 die meisten Features dabei und es fehlen eigentlich keine wichtigen mehr, aber naja.. Sollte wohl jetzt erstmal nicht großartig auffallen denke ich. Wenigstens funktionieren jetzt variadic templates *yeah*  Dadurch kann sich die STL den Kack bei z.B. make_shared sparen... "We currently support an infinite number of arguments for make_shared. Where infinite means five. But you can increase it to ten if you want!" - Stephen T. Lavavej


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du auf C++ gehen möchtest, fang direkt damit an. C verwirrt dich nur.


 
Deswegen ja der Hinweis



Evandar schrieb:


> ... auch wenn der Umstieg auf C++ wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu C zu vielen Dummheiten verleitet.



Wobei ich ein striktes Ausschließen von reinen C jetzt nicht fordern würde.



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> ... dass man auf jeden fall C++11 lehren sollte. Und guter C++11 Code sieht signifikant anders aus als guter C++98 Code. Ich würde dem nicht 100%ig zustimmen, aber man sollte da auf jeden Fall einen großen Focus auf die neuen Möglichkeiten des neuen Standards legen.



Würde am meisten Sinn machen, aber die Unterschiede sind für einen Anfänger die erste Zeit doch noch nicht wirklich so relevant würde ich sagen. (Muss aber gestehen das ich seid etwa 2009 nur noch mit C# beschäftige und die Weiterentwicklung von C++ nur am Rande mitbekomme)


Ps: 


Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ich habe Rücksprache mit STL (Stephen T. Lavavej, Microsoft Standard Template Library Entwickler)


 
Das ist ja mal ein lustiger Zufall ... STL arbeite an der STL


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Doof, was mach ich jetzt mit meinem Buch? 
In einem C++ Buch wurde empfohlen, erst ein bisschen C zu können


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Welches hast du?


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

C oder C++?
C: Grundkurs C: C-Programmierung verständlich erklärt Galileo Computing: Amazon.de: Jürgen Wolf: Bücher
C++: http://www.amazon.de/C-für-Dummies-...id=1383825615&sr=8-1&keywords=c+++für+dummies


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Kannst du English?


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Realschulenglisch.
Hätt nichts dagegen bei Learning-by-doing noch was dazuzulernen, warum?


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Englische Bücher sind in den meisten fällen besser.


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Evandar schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein lustiger Zufall ... STL arbeite an der STL


Korrekt, ich hab auch noch nie einen Namen gesehen, der so gut zum Beruf passt 
Er hat auch direkt erstmal die Email stl@microsoft.com bekommen  Echt cooler Typ



Evandar schrieb:


> Würde am meisten Sinn machen, aber die Unterschiede sind für einen Anfänger die erste Zeit doch noch nicht wirklich so relevant würde ich sagen. (Muss aber gestehen das ich seid etwa 2009 nur noch mit C# beschäftige und die Weiterentwicklung von C++ nur am Rande mitbekomme)


Das stimmt schon, die totalen Grundlagen müssen so oder so gelehrt werden. Anfangen tut es eigentlich mit der Vermeidung des Operators "new". Solange man nicht einen eigenen Resourcenmanager (wie std::vector) schreibt oder wirklich (und ich mein wirklich wirklich) auf 100%ige Performance angewiesen ist, sollte man immer Smartpointer zum dynamischen Speicher allokieren nutzen. Heißt: make_shared und make_unique zur Erstellen. Lediglich wenn Pointer ohne Besitz weitergegeben müssen und auch nicht getestet werden muss, ob sie noch existieren, kann man normale Pointer nutzen (allerdings aus dem shared_ptr mit .get() holen). Naja, an den TE: Ignorier diesen Teil  Is noch nicht wichtig für dich



Leandros schrieb:


> Englische Bücher sind in den meisten fällen besser.


Würd ich nicht umbedingt so sagen, also zumindest jetzt zum Einstieg ist es recht egal. Es gibt echt gute deutsche Bücher. Wenn man irgendwann richtig gut ist, dann wird man sich so oder so mit englischer Lektüre außernander setzen. Aber zum Einstieg reichen deutsche Bücher allemal.


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht umbedingt so sagen, also zumindest jetzt zum Einstieg ist es recht egal. Es gibt echt gute deutsche Bücher. Wenn man irgendwann richtig gut ist, dann wird man sich so oder so mit englischer Lektüre außernander setzen. Aber zum Einstieg reichen deutsche Bücher allemal.


 
Ich denke er sollte einfach mal mit was anfange, wer weiß vielleicht interessiert es ihn dann schon nicht mehr groß.


----------



## Lotto (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Einfach ein Strick nehmen, zum nächsten Baum gehen und sich kostenlos umbringen. Kommt auf das selbe hinaus.


 
Also in dem Unternehmen wo ich arbeite wird Visual Studio für C-Programmierung verwendet. Und die Projekte sind sehr komplex, das ist kein Kinderkram der programmiert wird. So schlecht ist es nicht, mir fallen auch keinerlei Kritikpunkte ein. Da gibt es weitaus schlimmere Umgebungen.


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit MinGw(inkl. MSYS) bekommst du das Wichtigste an GNU zeugs für Windows, also in erster Linie GCC und Make:
> MinGW - Minimalist GNU for Windows - Browse /Installer at SourceForge.net
> 
> Hat das Buch keine Tipps zur Toolchain? Normalerweise steht sowas mindestens im Vorwort.
> ...



Gut, MinGW hätt ich jetzt auch mal drauf.
Doch, aber ich find mich da nicht richtig zurecht.  Und so eine Erklärung wie ich gebraucht hätte, hätt ich nicht gefunden.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Du machst am besten ein "Win32 Konsolenprojekt". Du kannst im folgenden Fenster dann noch "leeres Projekt" oder so anhaken, dann werden keine Dateien hinzugefügt (du musst dann erst eine Codedatei hinzufügen). Wenn du das nicht anhakst, bekommst du direkt ein paar Dateien. Dein Code müsste dann in die Datei, die wie dein Projekt heißt (bei "test" als Projektname -> "test.cpp")



Das hat soweit funktioniert. Wenn ichs starten will (die vorher geschriebene Funktion) passiert nicht, wenn ich die .exe öffne. ..Lösung? ^^


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Nichts? Oder geht es auf und direkt wieder zu? ^^


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Auf und wieder zu. Dann liegt wohl da der Fehler?


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Die Exe in der Konsole aufrufen.


----------



## bingo88 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Du startest im Debug-Mode. Starte mal mit Strg + F5 dann bleibt das Fenster offen.


----------



## Evandar (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Oder du packst einfach ein getchar() ans Ende der main, dann beendet sich das Programm nicht direkt.


----------



## Hitikatus (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Gut, hat funktioniert, danke.
Wow, dass erste mal, dass es funktioniert hat. Die Freude ist durch die dafür benötigte Zeit zwar noch gering.. Aber das wird sich bestimmt ändern. 
Ich bin gespannt, ob ichs jetzt von da an selbst schaffe. Danke an alle schonmal.


----------



## nay (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Da ja scheinbar Visual Studio beliebt ist, bringe ich noch ein letztes Argument dagegen: Man hat zwar eine IDE, allerdings nimmt einem die IDE *alles* ab, so dass jeder Idiot etwas programmieren kann. Wenn man euch jedoch jetzt diese IDE wegnehmen würde, wette ich mit euch, könntet ihr nicht mehr programmieren.
> 
> @DarkMo: Würde ich dir dein VS wegnehmen, wette ich mit dir, würdest du es nicht hinbekommen deine Programme zu compilen.
> 
> @Crysis nerd: Ich weiss, dass LLVM um weiten besser ist. Nutze ich ja auch. Allerdings versuch mal Android mit LLVM zu compilen.


 
Ein größeres Lob hätte man Visual Studio nicht aussprechen können. 

Du hättest auch noch sagen sollen, dass Microsoft Visual Studio Pro und andere Entwicklertools für Studenten, Schüler, Auszubildente, etc. kostenlos anbietet.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Für die einen ein Lob, für die anderen ein absolutes Killerargument.

Toll ... und der Rest muss Blechen. GCC, LLVM, Code::Blocks, Vim, XCode, etc sind Free. Since ever. For ever.


----------



## nay (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich finde es auch toll, dass denen Leuten kostenlosen Zugang zu professioneller Software gibt, die sehr wenig Geld haben.


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Neenenenee, so war das nicht gemeint.  Viele andere IDEs wie z.B von Apple (XCode) sind für alle Kostenfrei, für immer. Code::Blocks ist kostenlos. Für jeden. Für immer. GCC und LLVM sind auch Kostenfrei. Genau wie Vim oder Notepad++. 

VS kostet normal Geld. Alle oben genannten sind immer Kostenfrei.


----------



## nay (8. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Nur weil etwas Geld kostet sollte man es nicht von vorne herein ausschließen. Für Programmier-Einsteiger ist es natürlich nur interessant, wenn man es kostenlos bekommt oder die Express-Version nimmt.


----------



## Evandar (8. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Neenenenee, so war das nicht gemeint.  Viele andere IDEs wie z.B von Apple (XCode) sind für alle Kostenfrei, für immer. Code::Blocks ist kostenlos. Für jeden. Für immer. GCC und LLVM sind auch Kostenfrei. Genau wie Vim oder Notepad++.
> 
> VS kostet normal Geld. Alle oben genannten sind immer Kostenfrei.


 
Sorry, aber ist das nun ein Argument gegen VS? Ist eine Software schlecht nur weil sie Geld kostet?  Du hast meine ich irgendwo hier mal geschrieben, dass du mit deiner Software Geld verdienst. Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass deine eigene Software schlecht ist!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (8. November 2013)

Vielleicht zum einstieg auch ganz nett: http://isocpp.org/blog/2013/11/learn-how-to-program...-with-c-kate-gregory


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Evandar schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ist das nun ein Argument gegen VS? Ist eine Software schlecht nur weil sie Geld kostet?  Du hast meine ich irgendwo hier mal geschrieben, dass du mit deiner Software Geld verdienst. Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass deine eigene Software schlecht ist!


 
Ich entwickle Consumer Software. VS (bzw IDEs) sind keine Consumer Software, sondern Entwicklungstools.
Ich finde, man sollte als Plattform seine Developer immer gut behandeln und auch die Software für das Entwickeln kostenlos anbieten.
Auch einer der Gründe warum ich es hasse Jahr für Jahr $99 für den Apple Developer Zugang zu Zahlen.


----------



## Evandar (11. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte als Plattform seine Developer immer gut behandeln und auch die Software für das Entwickeln kostenlos anbieten.


Nun gut, deine Einstellung ist natürlich deine ganz persönliche Angelegenheit, aber ich denke MS behandelt die Entwickler schon recht gut.

Klar die schönen Sachen kosten bei VS nicht gerade wenig, aber wie oft diese Sachen mir schon wirklich viel Arbeitszeit erspart haben kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen. Nach ewig langer Suche nach der für mich richtigen Entwicklungsumgebung, bezahle ich jetzt seid nun etwas mehr als 3 Jahren für mein VS + MSDN Abo und will es nicht mehr hergeben (95% meiner Kunden wollen auch Lösungen für Windows Server, also bietet sich das an). Aber das ist natürlich auch nur meine ganz persönliche Einstellung dazu.


----------



## Hitikatus (20. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Gut, ich habe jetzt wieder weitergemacht und bin bei VS auf folgendes Problem gestoßen.
Und zwar bringt er mir eine Fehlermeldung bei diesem Programm:

#include <stdio.h>
int main(void) {
	int var;
	printf("Bitte eine Zahl eingeben: ");
	scanf("%d", &var);
	printf("Die Zahl lautete %d\n", var);
	return 0;
}

Liegt das einfach an VS oder ist da was falsch?
Ziel sollte sein, dass ich nach der Zahl gefragt werde und sie manuell eingeben muss. Oder geht das bei einer Konsolenanwendung nicht?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hitikatus


----------



## DarkMo (20. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

1. EINE fehlermeldung - schön. und welche? ^^
2. bitte nutze den code-tag vom forum (
	
	



```
...), damit werden einrückungen berücksichtigt und die lesbarkeit erhöht sich
```


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*



DarkMo schrieb:


> 2. bitte nutze den code-tag vom forum (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (20. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

gut, und ich hab mich eben schon dusslig gesucht ^^


----------



## Hitikatus (21. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich glaube die Fehlermeldung bringt nicht viel:

"Fehler beim Erstellen. Möchten Sie den Vorgang fortsetzen und den letzten erfolgreichen Build ausführen?"
Bzw. der Fehler steht unten in der Leiste:

```
Fehler	1	error C4996: 'scanf': This function or variable may be unsafe. Consider using scanf_s instead. To disable deprecation, use _CRT_SECURE_NO_WARNINGS. See online help for details.	c:\users\dennis\documents\visual studio 2013\projects\consoleapplication1\consoleapplication1\quelle.cpp	5	1	ConsoleApplication1
```


Hier zum besser lesen:

```
#include <stdio.h>
int main(void) {
	int var;
	printf("Bitte eine Zahl eingeben: ");
	scanf("%d", &var);
	printf("Die Zahl lautete %d\n", var);
	return 0;
}
```


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Na dann folge doch der Anweisung und nutze das abgewandelte scanf. 
(Oder benutz echtes C statt Visual C  )


----------



## Hitikatus (21. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ach, doof muss man sein. Tschuldigung für diese Dumme Frage. :l

Was anderes noch. Ich will nebenbei bissl selbst rumprobieren. 
Kann ich die Ausgabe von Zahlen (float) auf 2 Nachkommastellen runden oder kürzen?


----------



## DarkMo (21. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

printf - C++ Reference
da müsste sowas mit beistehn. also was alles so geht und wie. hoffe, du blickst da durch ^^


----------



## Hitikatus (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Mit %4.2f hats funktioniert, danke.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Falls du Linux benutzt ist die simpelste Lösung vim/gedit zusammen mit g++.
Bei so simplen Programmen finde ich es extrem von Vorteil wenn die Programme die man dafür nutzt ähnlich simpel sind.


----------



## DarkMo (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

das is halt immer so eine ansichtssache ^^ also smpel im sinne von "kleines handliches programm" - sicher, da is linux top. simpel in sinne von "einfach handhabbar/benutzbar" - da steh ich mit linux einfach bösartig auf kriegsfuß  kA obs dran liegt, dass mich windows "versaut hat" ^^ oder obs wirklich einfach äusserst umständlich is, aber mich schrecken bei linux ja allein schon die 1000 verschiedenen "distributionen" ab, oder wie sich die dinger schimpfen. keinen plan, wo da der unterschied ist, was ich mit welcher gewinne, was ich verliere, was in der quintessenz für mich das beste is. aber ist wohl ein andres thema ^^

im sinne von simplen tools: ich persönlich find es sehr viel einfacher, ein all-in-one tool zu benutzen als ne unzahl kleiner unzusammenhängender dinger, die ich auch noch im "dos-modus" bedienen muss ^^


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Hast du grad DOS Modus gesagt? Alter. DOS ist halt was ganz anderes als Linux! 

Außerdem, kannst du die ganzen Unterschiede von den Winblows Versionen aufzählen?


----------



## DarkMo (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

na windows gibts für mich nur win7  oder eben mein xp xD und mit dos modus (extra in "" ^^) meinte ich eben diese kommando-zeilen befehle dinger da. oder haben die dinger mittlerweile ne gui? kA ehrlich gesagt. was ich halt von meinen früheren versuchen kannte war alles nur über befehlszeile bla.

soll btw nicht heissen, dass mich das selber linken/kompilieren nich intressieren würde. das tuts sogar sehr ^^ nur bin ich mit den programmen eben einfach unfähig dazu irgendwie (also weil ich die dinger ned benutzt bekomm xD). das frustet mehr, wie das es spaß macht *sniff* aber wenn ich bei meinen projekten im VS immer diese ollen dreckigen linker fehler sehe und keinen plan hab, wie ich das wegbekomm (die umständlichen per google gefundenen tipps da - bin ich wohl auch zu blind für  ), da bekomm ich die krätze ^^ da sollen keine fehler bzw warnungen mehr sein - perfektionismus! nur bn ich halt zu blöd dafür ^^


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Von Windows 7 gibt es aber nicht nur eine Version, und ich wette mit dir, du kannst mir nicht die Unterschiede nennen.

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wie man Windows nutzen kann, ist für mich einfach ein Rätsel, dieses Betriebssystem ist die einzige Qual. Langsam, vermüllt schnell, hat ne Registry (HALLO?! Wer kam auf diese scheiss Idee? Bringt ihn bitte um!), keine vernünftige Shell, alles muss unter einer Linux umgebung emuliert werden, hässlich.

Gibts noch mehr gegenargumente gegen Windows? Bestimmt.


----------



## DarkMo (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

hehe, is auf jedenfall interessant, mal einen anderen standpunkt zu lesen  weil ich kenn halt nur windows und linux kam mir einfach nur schlimm vor. es mal andersherum zu hören is irgendwie spannend xD


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich nutze Linux halt aber auch schon seit knapp 10 Jahren, bin allerdings auch vor einem halben Jahr auf Mac OS X umgestiegen, was aber auf Unix basiert und eben die gesamten Linux Paket auch ausführen / compilen kann. Im prinzip ein propriäteres Linux / Unix.


----------



## Crysis nerd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Och Jungs, fangt doch nicht schon wieder an...
Wollen wir nicht alle mal akzeptieren, dass alle bekannten Betriebssysteme halbwegs gut sind? 
Es gibt Informatiker die zichfach intelligenter sind als alle in diesem Forum zusammen und die nutzen dann auch Betriebssysteme, die ihr gerade in den Boden flucht. 

Meine Güte ja, es gibt ne Menge zu meckern an Windows, aber auch zu Meckern an Linux. Aber hier eins als "einzig wahre" zu loben, ist doch absolut engstirnig und dämlich...


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Hat doch niemand gemacht 

Ich darf doch wohl sagen, das ich Windows für Dreck halte?


----------



## DarkMo (23. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

ich war auch der meinung, dass wir unsere standpunkte akzeptieren konnten ^^ bin ja nu auch ned so verbohrt, anderen meine eigene meinung als das nonplus ultra aufdrücken zu wollen ^^ finds halt ganz allgemein immer sehr interessant, was gewöhnung ausmachen kann. mich täts tatsächlich intressieren, wie ich windows empfinden würde, hätte ich nur mit linux gearbeitet. weil ich denke, dass ich mit linux einfach nich zurecht komm, weil ich zu sehr an die arbeitsweise mit wondows gewöhnt bin - nix weiter. und was man nicht kennt bzw was nich so funzt, wie man sich das vorstellt, das frustet eben schnell und bekommt vom empfinden her auf sehr natürliche art und weise eine schlechte bewertung. der weg zu dieser bewertung ist aber eben entscheidend ^^ und die erkenntnis, dass der eigene weg nicht der aller anderen ist.

um mehr ging es glaube garnich. und wie gesagt, mit leandros großartig streiten wöllt ich garnich. allein das bsp mit vs vs gcc usw mit der aussage "viele wissen sicher nichmal, was man ohne macht/was dahinter steckt" bla kann ich für mich persönlich halt nachempfinden. nur eben aufgrund dieser hürden kam ich bisher nich wirklich dazu, da was dran zu ändern ^^


----------



## XPrototypeX (27. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Wenn es immer noch um C IDE'S für Windows geht, kann ich eclipse mit dem C/C++ plugin und MinGw empfehlen. Es lässt sich aber auch der Visual / Cygwin Compiler nutzen. 
Vorteil es gibt eclipse für die meisten OS's und für die häufigsten Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Eclipse ist aber auch Hölle Pur und einfach nur ein unterirdischer IDE.


----------



## XPrototypeX (27. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Das ist deine Meinung. Zum Glück spiegelt das nicht die Meinung von den xxxxx Leuten wieder, die das jeden Tag produktiv nutzen.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich habe Eclipse über 4 Jahre auch Produktiv genutzt, ich mag ihn trotzdem nicht. Ich denke es geht vielen ähnlich.


----------



## XPrototypeX (27. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Naja ist eine einheitliche IDE und gerade wenn man in verschiedenen Sprachen mal "rein schnuppern" will, die perfekte IDE. 

Ich hab mit eclipse Java gelernt und kann auch in der IDE selbst zwischen meinen C++ / Java workspace ohne viel Aufwand wechseln. Hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme. Allerdings ist eclipse manchmal etwas träge gestartet in der alten Version (Helios glaube ich wars). Mit Kepler wurde viel besser gemacht und Java programmiert man nun noch schneller.


----------



## Evandar (28. November 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Es ist mir echt unbegreiflich wie man sich die ganze Zeit so über die verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen aufregen kann. Jede hat vor und nachteile, und jeder wird diese Punkte anders bewerten/gewichten. An dieser Stelle sollte es dann auch einfach mal gut sein oder nicht? Ich kann der Sturheit eurer Glaubenskonflikte einfach nichts Sinnvolles abgewinnen! Sorry!

Es geht hier erstmal darum, dass jemand die Grundlagen lernt ... womit ist völlig Schnuppe, da er das eh noch mal anpassen darf, wenn er nachher mal Produktiv damit arbeitet. Später geht es um das Design der Software, dass die Qualität bestimmt und nicht um das Tool, mit der man diese umsetzt! Das ständige "mein Tool ist aber besser als deins" erwarte ich von meinen Kindern, aber nicht von ernsthaften Entwicklern ...


----------



## Hitikatus (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich habe jetzt mal noch eine andere Frage: Kann ich Microsoft Visual Studio Express 2013 irgendwie länger als nur 30 Tage nutzen?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Du musst dich nur registrieren, dann darfst du ohne Einschränkung (auch kommerziell) Software entwickeln.


----------



## Hitikatus (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Entwicklungsumgebung für C*

Ich hab schon ein Microsoft-Konto, aber keinen Code oder eine unbeschränkte Version.


----------

